# How to Make Shepherd's Pie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 5, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX6FORUdqaw]YouTube - How to Make Shepherd's Pie[/ame]


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jun 5, 2008)

Shepherds pie is one of my favorite British pub foods. My wife and I make it regularly.

I would not use frozen vegetables, cream of mushroom soup or put cheese on top.

Instead, I’d brown the meat, saute onions and diced carrots in the cooked meat, add flour, stir to coat with oil, then add wine or beer (Guinness is good) to make a gravy. Add salt and pepper. Put in casserole dish, cover with mashed potatoes and bake until the peaks on the potatoes slightly brown.

Great served with ale.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 5, 2008)

Of course, real shepherd's pie is made with lamb, not ground beef!



> REAL ENGLISH SHEPHERDS PIE!
> 
> 1 onion, diced
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> ...


----------



## bookslover (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait a minute. I thought step one was: Kill one (1) shepherd...


----------

